# Any toddlers 2 and over never had a hair cut



## mackinsiesmom (Apr 3, 2004)

DD is 2 and all I hear from family is that she "needs" her hair cut and how x person (whoever is talking) is going to cut her hair. Now she has fairly long hair and her bangs are below her eyes. DD likes her hair down so I can't put it up in a ponytail. Her hair is thin and is always going to be thin so I really don't see why I need to cut her baby hair. She will soon enough want her hair cut that I just want to keep it for as long as possible.

Is there any other mom's who haven't cut or trimmed their toddlers hair or I am the only one?

Katie


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

My DD is 2.5 and has never had her hair cut, It goes down to the small of her back.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

DD is 2.5 and has only had her bangs cut. my mom insists it should be cut, but it was 3rd grade for me before my hair was past my shoulders. I think I learned to brush out the tangles that year


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

With ds I did cut his bangs to keep them out of his eyes for his comfort.
After a while he did look like he had a mullet and I gave in and got him a big boy cut.
Joline


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

My DD just had her first hair cut other than trimming her bangs. She's almost three. It was pretty long (below her shoulders). It just got tangled so much and she was chewing on it. I asked her if she wanted to get it cut and she was excited about doing it so we did. It's now in a cute bob.


----------



## 2GR8KIDS (Jan 17, 2005)

My dd just turned 2 and has never had a haircut. She has curly red hair- it just curls and curls and so she doesn't have bangs and it only hits her about mid-neck. I keep thinking that it will eventually get weighed down and go into waves but that hasn't happened so far. I know if I cut it now it will only curl up even tighter. She gets so much attention for her hair which I am sure will drive her nuts someday.


----------



## Sarasein (Jun 15, 2004)

Alexis is 25 months. I have cut her bangs, but we are letting the rest of it grow. It is getting long, but she has curles, so you can't tell how long it is. I don't plan to cut it untill I see it needs it.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DD had her first hair cut at 3.5.

DS had his first hair cut at 2.75.

Neither of them had a trim before then and they were both on request (DD's was a trim, DS's was a buzz). It made it *really* easy because they held still and really wanted it cut. And were SOOOO proud. Now they are both (at 6.5 & almost 4) both growing their hair out.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

My dd is 2 and she has never had a haircut. Why, you ask? Because.......................

SHE HAS NO HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










The child is as bald as Daddy Warbucks.

You should hear the comments.....

"How old is your BOY?"

"She can't to two, she has no hair"

"Have you had that checked out?"

Sorry to derail.....going to start spinoff thread.......


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

No haircut here either, it's right below her chin, dd has had a few incidents that involved some hair loss







but they involved the top and a side not the length.


----------



## Garrett&AnnasMom (Dec 13, 2004)

DD has had her hair cut (she 1.5 years) but it was only a teeny teeny bit. She never lost any of her baby hair and the ends were starting to split and look yucky. Her hair is down to below her shoulders in the back and past her chin in the front. I have to put it up every day or she can't see and she gets tons of food in it. I've heard that if you want to grow your hair long, you still need to have it trimmed every once in a while so that it doesn't split and break. If your DD's hair is healthy, I agree that it doesn't need to be cut. That baby fine hair doesn't last forever.


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yoopervegan*
My dd is 2 and she has never had a haircut. Why, you ask? Because.......................

SHE HAS NO HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.

My ds has almost no hair (at 22 months). Last time I took him to the ped, I got kinda annoyed because the doc kept calling him "baldy". I think it's cute, though - means they look like babies for longer!


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

My son got his first cut around his third birthday. By then his hair wasn't even that long, but the curls were growing out and he was looking a bit girl-ish.

And he wanted a cut since he had seen me getting mine cut. My sister is a beautician, so that adds to the excitement.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

is almost 3 and had her first trim at around 28 months and has had one other since then at around 31 months...she had the first b/c her hair is fine and thin and the ends were getting ratty looking and tangly, the second she had b/c she wanted it.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Dd is 3.5 and hasn't had a haircut. Her hair is all one length and down to her waist. It's absolutely gorgeous. Ds is 14 months and isn't getting a haircut anytime soon.


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

Our daughter turned 2 in June and she has not had a haircut. She has long. curly, reddish gold hair. She is a beauty - photos here:

http://pages.prodigy.net/kheneghan/index.html

However, combing it is AWFUL - she hates every moment of it and I don't know how to help her. I am as gentle as can be, but she screams the moment she sees the bottle of detangler and the comb. Morning and before bed I comb her hair, I use conditioner and only wash it every few days. It is such a challenge!

Kathleen


----------



## Logan'smommy (Jun 13, 2005)

Logan (DS) will be 2 in Oct and has only had a trim. He has curls so I never want to cut it but it is looking kinda like a mullet so I know I will someday! I do know that when my friend got her DD haircut it did finally grow in thicker so it wasn't all snarly.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

DD is 31 months and has never had her hair cut. It is fine and thin and hangs down to almost the small of her back. It looks GREAt when it is first washed but later in the day kind of stringy unless I brush it. She doesn't mind me pulling it up out of her eyes and we HAVE to use detangler and conditioner but I'd rather spend 15 minutes a day combing and untangling rather than cut it.


----------



## earthy (Mar 28, 2004)

You mean by someone other than her older sister?







Dd1 didn't have her hair cut till she was almost five. Dd2 had hers cut by her sister (which I then tried to fix) at about 29 months. I'd get kinda ticked off at someone saying they were gonna cut my kids hair...

Tanya


----------



## Liliana (Jan 13, 2004)

We haven't cut my DD's hair yet, not even bangs. I got a lot of "she needs a haircut" comments until the front got long enough to tuck behind her ears. I used to put it up in little ponytails or braids everyday to keep food out of it, but now it sort of stays out of the way, so I let her pick. She's 2 yr 9 months, and I figure I'll wait til she wants a haircut.


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

dd#2 is 3.5 and we've only cut her bangs as she won't wear any hair stuff to keep it out of her face. dd#3 is 2 and barely has any hair at all...I used the idea with dd#1 that when she was old enough to have a say with what she wanted to do with her hair, we'd do it, and that has worked beautifully.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't really qualify to reply, my DS is only 19 months. But he does have long thick beautiful curly hair. I have been winning the battle for months now about not cutting it. I know he looks like a girl to some people who just make assumptions. But if you saw his georgeous hair you would never have the heart to sut it either.

I get the comments from a few stupid people about cutting his hair. The worst, I mean absolute worst was my grandmother. DH and I were visiting with our DS for a week or so and she thought his hair was too long. So behoind my back when I was out of the room she tried to get DH to conspire with her to cut his hair without my permission! Now DH wants me to cut his hair but he knew better than that. But he said that my grandmother was totally serious and if he had so much as nodded she'd have been lunging for the siccors!


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

DD is almost 4. She had never had a hair cut, although got it into her head that she wanted a haircut. I said sure. So we were at our friends house(who is a hair stylist) and dd and her friend(who is 5) came out and were like can my dd get a make over with make up?? I said sure, as i didnt really care, I used to play with make up too. Anyways to make a long story short dd came back in the room and had on lip gloss and glitter and her hair was wet. I looked again and her long golden curls that went almost waist long were gone. And now she has a chin lenght bob that her 5 year old friend gave her. We were shocked!! She now had chin length hair. It looks cute and her friend did a pretty good job. Just had to be evened out a little.









darkstar


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

My DD is almost 2 and also no haircut because not enough hair yet. There's enough there that they've stopped calling her bald, but not enough that they've stopped assuming she's a boy. I refuse to cut it any sooner than she's weaned--and maybe not even then!


----------



## Willowrose (Jan 24, 2005)

My son turned 2 last month and we've never cut his hair. It's not super long and doesn't hang in his eyes, so it wasn't an issue. He is real blond and it now curls below his neck in the back. He looks like a little surfer and I can't bring myself to cut it yet!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMB8301*
dd has had a few incidents that involved some hair loss









Ha yes forgot to say DD's haircut was precipitated in part by her making two separate attempts to cut it herself. Nice chunks out no less. So the next day I took her for a cut to get it evened out.


----------



## momto1QT (Apr 19, 2005)

DD just turned two in July. I have never cut her hair because it's just now starting to grow in a bit more but still not long enough for any type of ponytail. DH wanted to get her bangs cut and I said No Way! I have no intention of cutting her anytime soon, no matter what anybody else says. I'm actually gonna miss that little bald head of hers


----------

